
"Good to Great" is NOT? The Halo Effect and the Eight Other Business Delusions That Deceive Managers - juwo
http://www.amazon.com/Halo-Effect-Business-Delusions-Managers/dp/0743291255
======
python_kiss
I haven't read "The Halo Effect" yet, but in my opinion, the book "Good to
Great" was excellent. Unfortunately, that book was not of much help for my own
startup since it was written for well established corporations (such as GE,
Microsoft, etc) and not small time startups. But great book nonetheless :)

\- Jawad Shuaib

